# Thinking about getting Edge for cable



## TuLi (4 mo ago)

I am kind of confuse here, the edge cost is $399.00 and the all in is $549.00. That's almost a grand .
Please let m know if what i am seeing on the order page is correct.My box can get destroy out of warranty and basically i am out of 500 bucks because the all in won't be added on for a new box. Do i have the prices correct or i misreading it ?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Don't!
Get a used Roamio with Lifetime/All-In from ebay for about $250


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TuLi said:


> My box can get destroy out of warranty and basically i am out of 500 bucks because the all in won't be added on for a new box. Do i have the prices correct or i misreading it ?


In general you are correct, if a unit with All-In dies outside of warranty they don't have to replace it and everything is gone, however they have in the past (key, in the past) allowed you to get an out of warranty exchange for around $149, but this is not a written policy.

However the Edge is not " a deal" and many of us longer term users do not recommend it since the Roamio is the sweet spot of performance, reliability, and maintenance since it's the last series using common 3.5" drives that are easy to replace.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

TuLi said:


> I am kind of confuse here, the edge cost is $399.00 and the all in is $549.00. That's almost a grand .
> Please let m know if what i am seeing on the order page is correct.My box can get destroy out of warranty and basically i am out of 500 bucks because the all in won't be added on for a new box. Do i have the prices correct or i misreading it ?


The summer breeze sale is still going on so the total cost is only 499.
Enter *SUMMER99 *as the promo code.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I got my last lifetime Roamio right here in the forums for about $100. No need to spend anywhere near $500, especially considering that when your cable provider stops supporting cards, you'll have a doorstop (unless you switch to OTA).


----------



## TuLi (4 mo ago)

If i get a used Roamio from ebay, how will i change it over to my cable system since that used will be setup for another system ?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TuLi said:


> If i get a used Roamio from ebay, how will i change it over to my cable system since that used will be setup for another system ?


It has a guided setup process, theres nothing locking it to another system unless it’s a cable company owned device and those should not be sold


----------



## TuLi (4 mo ago)

Seems i will need a cable card in order to record from cable, and the fcc gave cable companies an out when it comes o cable cards. I'll have to look elsewhere for dvr that can record from cable


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

TuLi said:


> Seems i will need a cable card in order to record from cable, and the fcc gave cable companies an out when it comes o cable cards. I'll have to look elsewhere for dvr that can record from cable


Unfortunately, I believe only cable company owned boxes will give you that option… Tivo, etc. will need a card to receive cable channels.


----------



## TuLi (4 mo ago)

I am not a tech person but if the cable box already tuned a channel why can't tivo connect to the output of that cable box and record it.That's the part i don't understand


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TuLi said:


> Seems i will need a cable card in order to record from cable, and the fcc gave cable companies an out when it comes o cable cards. I'll have to look elsewhere for dvr that can record from cable


You should be able to get a CableCARD, it's rare for any cable company to no longer offer them at this time, some have threatened, but CableCARDs are generally still available.


TuLi said:


> I am not a tech person but if the cable box already tuned a channel why can't tivo connect to the output of that cable box and record it.That's the part i don't understand


A Tivo REPLACES your cable box and directly records the signal just like a cable box would, it does not have an input for processed video.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

TuLi said:


> I am not a tech person but if the cable box already tuned a channel why can't tivo connect to the output of that cable box and record it.That's the part i don't understand


This is how the first couple of generations of Tivo worked, but when HDTV came along cable companies and content owners wanted to be able to prevent people from stealing which brought us cables cards and HDCP. 

I would suggest before buying anything, just call you cable company and confirm they will provide you with a cable card.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

TuLi said:


> I am not a tech person but if the cable box already tuned a channel why can't tivo connect to the output of that cable box and record it.That's the part i don't understand


Because the channels are now encrypted and the box from the provider is authorized to decrypt the channels.
Cablecard, once authorized, does the decrypting of the channels you subscribe to.


----------



## TuLi (4 mo ago)

KevTech said:


> Because the channels are now encrypted and the box from the provider is authorized to decrypt the channels.
> Cablecard, once authorized, does the decrypting of the channels you subscribe to.


 That's where tivo dropped the ball, all they had to do was create a box with input let you record from the cable box output hdmi,coax etc


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

TuLi said:


> That's where tivo dropped the ball, all they had to do was create a box with input let you record from the cable box output hdmi,coax etc


While you might think it would be simple, the people that make movies and TV shows worked with the electronics industry to prevent people from doing this. 

Why don't video recorders have HDMI inputs?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TuLi said:


> That's where tivo dropped the ball, all they had to do was create a box with input let you record from the cable box output hdmi,coax etc


That's how the early SD Tivo's worked, they didn't drop the ball, there was no way to do it that didn't break rules, and having access directly to the cable stream is very very efficient. As others have mentioned, the providers did their best to not make it feasible, CableCARD was the supposed answer, and we got over 15 years from it, that's not bad.


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

TuLi said:


> I am kind of confuse here, the edge cost is $399.00 and the all in is $549.00. That's almost a grand .
> Please let m know if what i am seeing on the order page is correct.My box can get destroy out of warranty and basically i am out of 500 bucks because the all in won't be added on for a new box. Do i have the prices correct or i misreading it ?


I called today (9/22) regarding the Bolt to Edge deal. Mostly I wanted to stop the $15 monthly guide fee. Here’s what I got:
TiVo Package, All-in service plan $ 299.99
TiVo EDGE $99.00
Total: $ 399.98


----------



## 10_pearljam (Dec 28, 2005)

OregonRider said:


> I called today (9/22) regarding the Bolt to Edge deal. Mostly I wanted to stop the $15 monthly guide fee. Here’s what I got:
> TiVo Package, All-in service plan $ 299.99
> TiVo EDGE $99.00
> Total: $ 399.98


Are you able to still use the Bolt?

I have a Bolt with an all in plan. If I could get an edge with an all in that cheap, I would replace our Xfinity box with it…


----------



## pldmich (Dec 4, 2010)

10_pearljam said:


> Are you able to still use the Bolt?
> 
> I have a Bolt with an all in plan. If I could get an edge with an all in that cheap, I would replace our Xfinity box with it…


Yes, still using mine. I couldn't find anything in the fine print about deactivating your current box as has been in previous upgrade deals but since they never deactivated even when the deal said they would (at least for me) I suppose they figured no point in even saying it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

10_pearljam said:


> Are you able to still use the Bolt?
> 
> I have a Bolt with an all in plan. If I could get an edge with an all in that cheap, I would replace our Xfinity box with it…


You can get a used Roamio with all-in for $250ish, I view that as a far better unit than the Edge, especially since the Roamio Basic can do OTA OR Cable, which the Edge can not do.


----------



## SprintDrive (10 mo ago)

10_pearljam said:


> Are you able to still use the Bolt?
> 
> I have a Bolt with an all in plan. If I could get an edge with an all in that cheap, I would replace our Xfinity box with it…


When I was on Xfinity, there were some channels that were not available on Tivo. You might lose some channels if you replace your Xfinity box with a Tivo.


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

That didn’t happen to me.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

oh, it happens. a whole slew of channels will disappear as they are brought in by internet which the Comcast box can do but our tivos cannot. i have lost at least 30 channels. if i go to the stream app, those channels are available to me but not thru my Bolt or Roamio plus


----------

